

KPCB launches Engineering and new Product Fellows Program - conorh
http://kpcbfellows.com/

======
MaxScheiber
To anyone looking for a summer internship in software engineering or design, I
highly recommend applying to KPCB Fellows. The benefits are much more than
what you would get at a standard internship.

~~~
mrandychen
They also just announced a product program too.

